# Retirement gift for doctor??



## KarenLK (Dec 7, 2007)

My doctor is retiring after 20 years as my physician. I know I don't have to give him a gift, but I would like to, as he has served me well and I will miss him greatly. His family and my family have connections that go back to about 1930.
Any suggestions for a GIFT??
[I did think of offering him one of my weeks which will expire in April if I don't use it, but that may be a bit tacky.]


----------



## Ann-Marie (Dec 7, 2007)

We know a lot of physician's, and they have said that the greated gift they have gotten is a special note from patients that expresses how they fell about them.  You can express how much this MD has meant to you over the years and how well he had made you feel.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Dec 7, 2007)

Ann-Marie said:


> We know a lot of physician's, and they have said that the greated gift they have gotten is a special note from patients that expresses how they fell about them.  You can express how much this MD has meant to you over the years and how well he had made you feel.



As a physician (I am semi-retired) a personalized note is a great present. It is a rare day that someone sends us a thank-you letter. We are also tired of popcorn tin cans and fruitcakes.

Forget a timeshare  ... if you want to give a gift, then a gift certificate to a great restaurant is always appreciated.

Believe it or not....the average doctor is not as wealthy as most people think....especially family practice.

FYI- Karen...my family is from Buffalo and my father attended UB med school. I was only 6yo when we moved to Florida. I miss Bocce Pizza and actually ordered it FedEx for my mother one year.


----------



## Weimaraner (Dec 7, 2007)

Maybe a donation in his name to a favorite charity he is passionate about? Children's Miracle Network, Heart Association, or something similar. And the letter is great idea too!


----------



## cindi (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are thinking of a charity donaton, Make a Wish is always a good one for a physician.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 7, 2007)

*Doctor Bills*




Steamboat Bill said:


> Believe it or not....the average doctor is not as wealthy as most people think....especially family practice.


Our family doctor has cartoons, news clippings, pictures, & various odd & curious items on his waiting room bulletin boards -- including a check from Blue Cross for 1 cent & another Blue Cross check for 4 cents.  I'm guessing he's not exactly cleaning up on MediCare, either.  

When we come back from Florida loaded with oranges & grapefruits that we've picked ourselves, we always take a big bunch of those over to our doctor. 

Now that we're Old Folks on MediCare, our Blue Cross is supposed to cover the "co-pay" (cute term for it they came up with, eh?) & the difference between the MediCare allowable & the actual amount of the doctor bill. 

I'm not sure it reliably does either of those -- not without jumping through hoops.  

So, now that it's Open Season, we're thinking of quitting Blue Cross & going with G. E. H. A. Low Option. 

To all the men & women out there working in the Healing Arts to ease suffering & cure illness & treat the injured & restore sight & stave off premature death . . . heartfelt gratitude & many, many thanks.  I am grateful every day. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bobcat (Dec 8, 2007)

AwayWeGo said:


> Our family doctor has cartoons, news clippings, pictures, & various odd & curious items on his waiting room bulletin boards -- including a check from Blue Cross for 1 cent & another Blue Cross check for 4 cents.  I'm guessing he's not exactly cleaning up on MediCare, either.
> 
> When we come back from Florida loaded with oranges & grapefruits that we've picked ourselves, we always take a big bunch of those over to our doctor.
> 
> ...



Does he have a hobby.??? Golf,fishing etc.?? You could purchase something for him to use.


----------



## charford (Dec 8, 2007)

If he is affiliated with a university or college, they would have a Medical Foundation or Medical Alumni Association to which you could send a donation. For certain, he graduated from a medical school to which you could send a donation. 

Make a Wish is a good choice. 

It can be tricky sending donations to medical charities otherwise. Some charities such as St. Jude's fund one particular hospital which may have nothing to do with your Dr.'s  practice. DH was a physician and it rubbed us the wrong way when our children's daycare organized a donation from over 100 families to a local children's hospital. Only problem was, it wasn't the children's hospital that seved the area the day care was in, and the hospital dh worked at. It was a much better funded, well known hospital which didn't need the donation as much as dh's hospital. 

As a backup, I agree with the gift certificate to a nice restaurant or the hobby idea.


----------

